# Silver Deals Today...



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Just thought I'd point out a few silver deals I see today in case any of you silver whacko birds are interested...

JM Bullion has the Noah's Ark 1 oz silver coins for $1.29 over spot, Britannias for $1.59 over spot, and the Somalian Elephants (which are always a cool coin) for $2.19 over spot.

On Sale Bullion - Cheap Gold and Silver | JM Bullion?

SD Bullion has the 1 oz silver Kangaroos for $1.99 over spot.

https://sdbullion.com/silver/perth-mint-coins/2016-1-oz-australian-silver-kangaroo-9999-fine-bu

The Prospector rounds over at Provident Metals are always a good deal at their regular price, .84 over spot...

Provident Prospector 1 oz Silver Round - Free Shipping

Information purposes only...not investment advice! Always do your own due diligence before spending your hard earned currency!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm beginning to suspect that silver is like oil. A bit of a glut so it may drop even lower over the next year. I hope I'm wrong but I'm holding off on buying for a while.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

For those who buy from the various online vendors, how do you pay? Usps money order gets a cash discount, but if someone steals it in the mail, the money is just gone, right? What is your experience with this?


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> For those who buy from the various online vendors, how do you pay? Usps money order gets a cash discount, but if someone steals it in the mail, the money is just gone, right? What is your experience with this?


personal check.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Im giving Provident a try.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

nice man.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> I'm beginning to suspect that silver is like oil. A bit of a glut so it may drop even lower over the next year. I hope I'm wrong but I'm holding off on buying for a while.


I bought a good bit at 13.75 and I will not touch it again unless it gets below 10.00. Sure I might buy a few coins here and there for novelty but nothing substantial.

If it gets below 10 then I will get serious(back the truck up serious). I have young children that have time to hold it if need be.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

Operator6 said:


> I bought a good bit at 13.75 and I will not touch it again unless it gets below 10.00. Sure I might buy a few coins here and there for novelty but nothing substantial.
> 
> If it gets below 10 then I will get serious(back the truck up serious). I have young children that have time to hold it if need be.


There ya go...sounds like a plan.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

SD Bullion currently has 1 oz rounds as low as .59 0ver spot, any quantity...

https://sdbullion.com


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a bunch of junk silver that I got as change.. that is the most affordable way to get it


----------



## Denver (Nov 16, 2012)

I bought 10 of the Prospectors rounds last Friday. They were here Wednesday. I will go back. I also like Universal because part of the over spot money goes to the NRA.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

Canadian Maple Leaf Coins on sale at JM Bullion - $1.95 over spot. Decent price for this very nice coin.

2016 Canadian Silver Maple Leafs - JM Bullion?

Ordered some more of these for my stack.


----------



## Prepper News (Jan 17, 2016)

whoppo said:


> Canadian Maple Leaf Coins on sale at JM Bullion - $1.95 over spot. Decent price for this very nice coin.
> 
> 2016 Canadian Silver Maple Leafs - JM Bullion?
> 
> Ordered some more of these for my stack.


Nice. SD Bullion has the RCM bars, which are the nicest .9999 bars imo, right now for .69 per ounce over spot...

https://sdbullion.com/silver/silver-bars/weight-100-oz/100-oz-silver-rcm-bar


----------

